# meldahl 10/28



## fisharder (Mar 18, 2005)

Put in at 7:30 it was still dark stop and fished the mines cought some nice smallmouth at day light also cought a few sauger one was keeper size.Took a cold boat ride up to the dam and worked real hard and cought two hybrids.But a cool thing happened twice today the skipjacks were pushing bait real hard all around the boat and chased bait right up on to the deck of the boat. It was schools of bait chasing schools of bait it was frantic to say the least.I was off the water by 11:20 went home to watch football should of stayed out and fished!!


----------



## Fishman (Apr 5, 2004)

Thanks for the update, have a buddy coming down next weekend and we plan on fishing the river all weekend from his boat. Probably fishing for saugers or whatever else feels like biting up by the dam.


----------



## creekwalker (May 23, 2004)

I hope the rain comes on soon. The OR seems to be a tough nut to crack for wipers this fall...maybe because of the lack of rain?

Maybe I should switch to smallies?


CW


----------



## dkell54 (Jul 22, 2006)

I have been thinking about heading up to Meldahl some time this week. Someone told me there was ramp in Neville which is not far from the dam. The question I have is it diffucult for one person to launch the boat by himself at this ramp ? Are there any tie ups or docks 
while you are parking the trailer in the lot? Thanks....


----------



## Fishman (Apr 5, 2004)

Launched out of New Richmond last week and fished all the way up to the dam. Best bass fishing I saw all year honestly.


----------



## ScottB (Apr 15, 2004)

Do they let you fish for sauger along the lock walls and doors anymore? We used to do this 10-12 years ago and had some really good days. I heard that right after 9-11, they quit allowing anyone to fish close to the dam. I would like to go up there this fall but I don't want to waste the drive (50 miles) if fishing the dam is off limits.

By the way, we used to use the ramp at Moscow most times. It was a pretty decent ramp and not to far of a boat ride to the dam.


----------



## LittleMiamiJeff (Oct 1, 2005)

They do not allow you along the wall or up into the gates, there are bouys marking the off limits area.
They will come out and yell at you through bullhorn and/or get your registration numbers and mail a nice ticket to you, I understand.
As for the Neville ramp, I've launched kayak there and paddled up to dam, w/lower river levels I'm not sure what the situation looks like. There is a ramp but I don't know about dock or tie offs
LMJ


----------



## Fishman (Apr 5, 2004)

All the ramps seemed fine, we lauched out of New Richmond. The one closest to the dam is the nicest by far however. Strange how they don't let ya near the dam. Was down in south west Indiana a few months ago and they let us get with 20 yards I bet of the thing.


----------



## Cordon (Apr 12, 2005)

I have fished the dam the past two weekends and they have been letting you right into the locks. We usually head over to the pleasure boater lock and anchor right against the wall and no one has said a thing. I also saw people tied directly to the barge wall as well, they would move when a barge came and right back after it moved on.

Been catching saugers like crazy the past two weekends on jig and minnow combos the only problem is there is no size to them. We went though 10 dozen minnows last Sunday between 3 of us and I would say less than 10 of them I would consider "keepers" one went about 2 lbs and that was it. Did catch a bunch of skips as well and a few white bass. Biggest fish of the day was the boat next to us that landed a 6-7 lb channel cat on a jigging spoon.

As far as the ramp we always use the Neville ramp and its great about a 2 min ride and you are right at the dam and a big parking area. I don't think you would have a problem at all loading and unloading solo they still have the docks in and its not usually that crowded. 

We are going to be back down there this Saturday as well. They are having a sauger tournament from 7-2 its $30.00 bucks a boat (up to 3 people per boat) with an 8 fish limit per boat and a big fish pot as well. I think they tried to do it last weekend and no one showed up so if you are interested be at the boat ramp at 7. We will be there fishing tourny or not!!!

See ya out there!!


----------



## LittleMiamiJeff (Oct 1, 2005)

Cordon, I should have detailed my message, they don't allow you on the Non-Lock side, where the flood gates run. 
I've seen a lot of boats in the lock as you said, lined up along the wall like a parking lot! 
Happy Fishing!
LMJ


----------



## creekwalker (May 23, 2004)

Yeah, there are boats in there, but I'd sure feel better if they took the sign down that said "No fishing in the lock approach"! It seems to be hit and miss and maybe what mood the folks at the dam are in as to when you can fish there.


CW


----------



## Fishman (Apr 5, 2004)

I'll be out at the dam tomorrow sauger fishin', look for an old tri-haul and tell us where the fish are


----------

